# Houston, Texas Riders



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Who wants to get together and ride at Crosby this weekend?​


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Would love to man but I have plans to go to lake Livingston for the weekend! I will def hit u up next weekend we head out there....it'll be soon!


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

no problem, let me know would love too go, havent been out riding in a month and half, me and bro ride alot but he has been super busy with work, just kinda irritate's me haveing a $8K atv just sitting in my garage.\:aargh4:


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I'd go but fishing a tournament Sat. and got to go see my Pops on Sun. y'all have fun.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

fstang24 said:


> Who wants to get together and ride at Crosby this weekend?​


You going Sat or Sun? I'm gonna try to slip away and get out there tomorrow but not sure if I'll be able to. I'm sure I can go Sunday though... PM me if you want my cell.


----------

